# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Zwei Wasserspitzmäuse kämpfen um ein Weibchen

## Willi Wacker

http://www.goethe.de/Ins/fr/lyo/prj/sal ... eindex.htm

----------


## schiene

> http://www.goethe.de/Ins/fr/lyo/prj/sal/fil/our/deindex.htm


ab jetzt sag ich nicht mehr zu Somlak "Kampfmaus"  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ok, hier etwas länger
so ab 1.50 die Kampfzene

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aFKSvw4bjU

----------


## Didi-K

::   Klasse!   ::

----------

